# Dish DVR-625 Recordings?



## gonvart (Mar 16, 2006)

hey i got a dvr 625 a cople of months ago and i am wondering if there is a way to transfer my recorded dvr things to my computer to watch using the USB port on the back of the receiver???????


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

No, you'll have to use one of the regular outputs (composite or S-Video) and capture it the old fashioned way.


----------



## gonvart (Mar 16, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> No, you'll have to use one of the regular outputs (composite or S-Video) and capture it the old fashioned way.


would that put it on my computer???? or is that a way to put on video??


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

This is how I put stuff on my computer but I have video capture devices. If you don't have a computer video capture device, you can't get them to your computer.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree. You have to have a capture device. I have this product

http://reviews-zdnet.com.com/Dazzle_DVC_80_USB_connector/4505-9332_16-4438943.html

Works great. Just be ready for some hard drive space to get munched. I bought a 200GB Hard drive just for this kind of video capture stuff.


----------

